# Will simply upgrading the existing speakers help?



## BillCO (Jun 22, 2006)

My wife is just not into sound, so she was not interested in the upgrade to the Mark Levinson audio for the '06 325xi we bought (mainly for her). BUT, having lived with it for a couple of weeks, now she's saying, hmmm, the sound in here isn't very good! Shoulda worked on her harder to get the upgrade :tsk: 

Anyways, there's no way she will be interested in spending a lot to upgrade the sound system, so I'm wondering if simply replacing the existing speakers would gain much. Keep the head unit and amp, and just swap out the speaker drivers. Whadda you think? Any suggestions on replacement speakers?


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

That should do some improvement in sound quality. It won't give you THAT much more power but probably will sound better. Check Crutchfield, as they usually have pretty high quality products and reviews + you can search with your model car for replacement speakers.


----------



## BillCO (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks. I was just over at Crutchfield. There are 0 speakers that match an '06 3 series sedan.

I'm not interested in louder, just better quality.


----------



## BillCO (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmmm, I went to Bavarian Soundwerks and they don't show anything for the '06 3 series either. I'll shoot them an email.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

The E90 uses a very shallow 4" mid at the top of the door and a small 3/4" tweeter.

The depth of the mid is a huge limit.

The only mid I know that fits is the MBQuart RUA component (the neo magnet is in front of the cone, not behind). The MBQ tweeter also snaps in, but I really don't like the tweeter. I have a supplier of a small silk dome that should also fit and sound better than the MBQ tweeter. But if you want to try it, the MBQ RUA210 is the only kit I know that will go.

http://www.mbquart.com/en/produkte/car/reference/produkt.php?nr=rua_210

But the 6.5 woofer is in the floor under the F seat, and it's probably more work to replace than anyone wants to go to.


----------



## BillCO (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the info. 

BSW did reply that they do not yet have a kit for my car. They are working on one though. Should be ready in 6-12 months.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Mine is ready now. Want a prerelease version?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

BillCO said:


> My wife is just not into sound, so she was not interested in the *upgrade to the Mark Levinson audio for the '06 325xi* we bought (mainly for her). BUT, having lived with it for a couple of weeks, now she's saying, hmmm, the sound in here isn't very good! Shoulda worked on her harder to get the upgrade :tsk:
> 
> Anyways, there's no way she will be interested in spending a lot to upgrade the sound system, so I'm wondering if simply replacing the existing speakers would gain much. Keep the head unit and amp, and just swap out the speaker drivers. Whadda you think? Any suggestions on replacement speakers?


_Harman Kardon Logic 7_ is BMW, Mark Levinson is _Lexus_...


----------



## Micah D. Cranman (Nov 11, 2003)

By the way, what about the system are you trying to improve? Detail, clarity, definition? Imaging? Bass response? Performance w/o distortion at higher volumes? Let's start there and then we'll really be able to say whether or not a speaker upgrade will even be the best solution for you.


----------



## blaze placid (Jun 19, 2006)

get an amp for the fronts and get new fronts

stock head units are ok at best, and factory speakers are usually paper or a low quality material


----------



## flyboyy (Jun 21, 2006)

blaze placid said:


> get an amp for the fronts and get new fronts
> 
> stock head units are ok at best, and factory speakers are usually paper or a low quality material


what quality front speakers do you suggest ? will just swapping out the front speakers without an oem amp work ? can i keep the factory amp and just swap out the front speakers?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

flyboyy said:


> can i keep the factory amp and just swap out the front speakers?


You caaan....


----------



## flyboyy (Jun 21, 2006)

el_duderino said:


> You caaan....


what do you think about FOCAL 130V1 POLYGLASS 5.25 speakers swapping out the front ?


----------



## darkavgr (Jun 17, 2006)

I've just installed a Focal Polyglass 130V2 on my e39 530i
Everything else is stock: SatNav, no amp, no change to wiring/cables

I'm no audiophile
The improvement is quite remarkable
Speakers are so much clearer, hear instruments which previouly not heard...
Bass is quite good but I think can be better

My next upgrade would be an amp & a subwoofer
Maybe dynamat the F/doors as well
But will do it step by step ;-)


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Did you keep the stock mids?


----------



## Tweak48 (Jan 31, 2006)

Technic said:


> _Harman Kardon Logic 7_ is BMW, Mark Levinson is _Lexus_...


Both are brands of Harman International; they could (but not necessarily) share similiar drivers.

http://www.harmaninternational.com/what_we_do/default.aspx


----------



## darkavgr (Jun 17, 2006)

el_duderino said:


> Did you keep the stock mids?


My installer told me that stock is running 3 way : tweeter at enclosure attached to door mirror, mid tweeter on the upper door panel next to aircon vent & mid bass on the lower door panel

Polyglass 130v2 came in a set of mid+tweeter 
so I replaced the F mid (5.25") & the tweeter which is mounted in the enclosure of
the door mirror
The mid tweeter is cut off & not used
Mid bass is replaced by Polyglass

The sound improvement is definitely there

Hope this helps


----------



## blaze placid (Jun 19, 2006)

dont use the factory amp

some of them operate at differant ohm loads,

id get some CDTs cdtaudio.com , the lowest line is 3x better than most brands higher ups

i have the HD's in my car ,VERY mid oriented . I think thats what people forget, front speakers are not made to pump out massive amounts of bass, a sub is.

Amp wise, get a kicker amp,fosgate,any kind of NAME brand, if money is not an issue look into zapco amps or mcintosh either are amazing


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Heh. You'd only get a Zapco if money is not an issue? 

For someone on a BMW board to say that says more about you than about the cost of a Zapco amp. 

Kicker amps used to be decent. I won't install them any more at my shop... too many failures, too much B stock out there (a sign of lousy manufacturing), and ugly as sin. 

Get something that sounds good.


----------

